# Rusty unknown antique-looking bicycle



## tiras25 (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi guys,
I inherited this tricycle that's hanging in my garage now. I know nothing about it and no one to ask. Can anyone can tell me about this tricycle?
Is it worth anything with rusty patina or should I just recycle it for metal ? Or does it need to be restored before asking such question?

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/19dpLBMPZd7JKak155CAqe-U0QFQmMg79?usp=sharing


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2022)

Put is out at a yard sale for $10 or 15, someone will want it.  It is a tricycle.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2022)

It’s a 50’s Sears Happy Time, made by Murray. The step should have an HT stamped onto it


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2022)

I agree with Brant. No upside to restoring something like this and a common tricycle that needs work. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 23, 2022)

The only reason I could think of for restoring it is if you had children/grandchildren and wanted to do it as a project for one of them to ride. Tricycles from the 1950s are usually well made and can take a lot of rough use. Not like many of the plastic-y or more cheaply made trikes of today. If not restoring, I would try to sell it rather than scrap it. As Brant said above: "It is a tricycle."...and an older one at that. Someone would want it and be willing to give you $10-$15 for it.

Dave


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2022)

It  might be valued a bit more in the Bay Area. I have sold a few in same condition in L A for around 50. Nobody complained. Don't toss it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 23, 2022)

If you have kids or grandkids, GET CRACKING on a project like this.  They will be too old and big before you know it! Speaking from bitter personal experience...


----------

